# Anyone familiar with Michiana Working Dog Association or Abbs Canine Training Center?



## farnln (Nov 4, 2012)

They aren't too far of a drive from me, so I am interested in checking them out, but really haven't heard anything about them.
I will be checking them out for myself to see if it could be a fit for us, but wondered if anyone here is familiar with either of them.
Thanks!


----------

